# Bridge in Minneapolis



## Marco (Aug 1, 2007)

I just heard on the news about the bridge collapsing. I hope the members that live around the area are ok. I've been trying to call my sister for the past half hour and all circuits are busy.


----------



## bwester (Aug 1, 2007)

damn...


----------



## Marco (Aug 1, 2007)

I just got through to my sister her family's ok. I hope the rest of you out there are as well. The folks at OL too!


----------



## Heather (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm watching too and Marco beat me to posting a "check in please" post. Please know we are thinking of you and please check in when you can and let us know you are allright!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Just to let you know I am OK; I probably take that bridge at least 2 or 3 times a week (It is less than 4 miles away from where I live in Minneapolis); Luckily now that I work in Plymouth (a western suburb) I don't have to take that bridge when I go to work. If I still was working at the University of Minnesota, I probably would have been on it or near it (I always used to take that bridge when I went to the U), as it collapsed during rush hour.

I am still shocked that a thing like that could happen. No one that I know of directly (including everyone else here at Orchids Limited) was affected by it.

Robert


----------



## Heather (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for checking in and letting us know, Robert. I'm very glad you are all okay! I've been thinking of you and everyone at OL since hearing the news.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2007)

Good to hear everyone seems OK, at least until Jason ships my plant.. No seriously, I was looking at the photos and it looks like one of the piers is knocked out of plumb, I wonder if that is cause or effect.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Heather and Marco and everyone else who was thinking about us!

Robert


----------



## Candace (Aug 2, 2007)

Scary, and this looks so similar to what happened on the Bay Bridge during our earthquake, several years back. Whenever I drive over the Bay Bridge now, I seriously get the jitters and hold my breath.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2007)

Candace said:


> Whenever I drive over the Bay Bridge now, I seriously get the jitters and hold my breath.


Know how to swim?:evil:


----------



## Marco (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Doc, good to see your ok. I just received an email from Jason to so him and his family are ok as well.


----------



## Hien (Aug 2, 2007)

Any member of congress who thinks the hundreds of million dollars for the two bridges to nowhere in Alaska is ok (one that will connect the Ketchikan to Gravina island population of 50) while neglecting this bridge that served 100,000 a day should be put in cars and ordered to cross this bridge .


----------



## cyp8472 (Aug 2, 2007)

I am from MN and it was a shock to hear the bridge collapse because nothing like this happens here. I was scared when I heard because my sister takes the bridge back and forth to work. I used it from time to time and it really makes you wonder. thankfully she was not on it and I had no business in the cities!


----------



## Marco (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Cyp. Good to hear your good and that your sister is ok too.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2007)

Now the s hits the fan in my office. I just told my boss I think the bridge melted!


----------



## Heather (Aug 3, 2007)

cyp8472 said:


> I am from MN and it was a shock to hear the bridge collapse because nothing like this happens here. I was scared when I heard because my sister takes the bridge back and forth to work. I used it from time to time and it really makes you wonder. thankfully she was not on it and I had no business in the cities!



Glad to know you and your sister are safe! Be well!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 3, 2007)

Glad to hear loved ones are safe & sound. It's a shame what has to happen before they put more than a band-aid on structural faults on a bridge that is so heavily traveled. I'm surprised the the death toll/injury list isn't much higher at this point in time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2007)

I had just visited my sister near St. Paul a few days before the collapse, and have several family members living in that area. They are all OK, I'm relieved to say. 

It's also good to know that everyone at Orchids Limited is OK, Robert.

It gave me pause to think I was on that road a few days before (but not on that bridge).


----------

